

Ditching Google for Bing - roadnottaken
http://gizmodo.com/5875571/google-just-made-bing-the-best-search-engine

======
roadnottaken
I thought this was a pretty interesting article, until I went to bing.com and
tried a search. The interface is not "super clean". In fact, it looks just
like Google's (with all the silly previews and panels on the left/right) and
as soon as my search results came up it asked me if I wanted to integrate my
results with my Facebook friends or something... they're just copying all of
Google's new crappy features....

------
Freestyler_3
Ill try bing for a bit, though the first search gave me a glimpse and it was
not much different... classic add on top of search results. And it still looks
like google a bit, but who can't look like google? If you don't look a bit
like google you are too different and you are doomed right away.

------
yanw
Microsoft does the same with their Facebook integration and even a “cluttered”
Google is still superior: <http://marketingland.com/twitter-google-wwe-
bing-3206>

The fact that search engines can be swapped on a whim nullifies antitrust
concerns, and as for the features in question they can be toggled over and
even turned off completely if you don't find value in them, thus I fail to
understand the brouhaha involving this feature and certain bloggers pretending
to be lawyers.

